# 17x8 Wheels on 1967 GTO



## nah (May 22, 2014)

I'm a newbie here. I have a 1967 GTO restored with 14" dry rotted wheels and tires and wish to upgrade to 17" for more modern look and room for future 4 wheel disc brakes. I have factory front discs and rear drums now.

Ok, I've been reading here for hours and I'm still not finding what I need, so here's my question.

I want to put HRH Classic Alloy Wheels 17x8, 5x4.75", 4" BS, -12mm offset on the front and back with 225/45/17 tires in front and 245/40/17 in rear. 

The supplier is concerned the tire will rub in the front, because of the 8" and the wheel I want is not made in 7" (17x7).

I read the diameter should be 27.7" or less to avoid rub and the 225/45/17 is 26.1, so that part is good, but there is still concern for the width. A lot of folks with 17" seem to have 4.5 or more BS, but the style I want is 4".

Bottom line, will these fit? If not why and suggestion on what the limitations are please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I think you need the 4.5" backspacing to run them. I have a staggered set-up on mine to prevent the fronts from rubbing. 17x8 in the rear (245/45/17) and 16x7 up front (225/55/16). 

I like the stance but keep in mind the lower profile tires will give you a harsher ride. I sometimes wish I had a beefier sidewall on 15"s. 15s are also easier to find in most styles.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

4.5-5" backspace is optimal for the widest tires. The fronts will rub at the front bottom tip of the wheel well on full turn. Also the back wheel well lip is around 2.25" wide and with your 4" backspace you may apple peel your nice new rubber on every bump if you don't trim them back or roll them. At the very least you will want good gas shocks, and even better add some Drag Bags in the rear springs. 

Rubberband tires and lowered suspension on an old car gives you form over function, looks cool, but if you like driving your car any distances you will get sick of the harsh ride, not being able to take on more than one passenger, beating your header flanges on speed bumps and inclines, and the above mention of shredded rubber.


----------

